# My Powerlifting Debut



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Ok, so not a full meet, but it was the GBPF South East Deadlift Event.

Well, I weighed in at 132.5kg/292lbs (oops, better cut out the pies :lol: )

Felt a little nervous until I got into the warm up room.

Competed raw and without a belt.

Warm up went:

60kg x5

120kg x5

140kg x1

170kg x1

190kg x1

210kg x1

1st attempt: 240kg (easy)

2nd attempt: 260kg (big pr, hard but went up comfortably)

3rd and 4th attempt: 272.5kg failed couldn't budge it, was a little fatigued, oh well still very happy, 16 months of training (including a broken hand) to get to a comp and pull 260kg is good enough for me)

Also raised over £200 to raise awareness of Multiple Sclerosis :thumbup1:

Video:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good stuff, double bodyweight there


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:

I can imagine it is pretty nerve wracking the first time. Good lifts as well


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

nice work!!!


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Good lifting.. You're natty as well aren't you.

I'm stuck on 220.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice mate. When the next comp penciled in?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice work simon.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

nice one mate, and raising money for Multiple Sclerosis


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Good pull and well done on raising the money:rockon:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Not even a belt! Good stuff mate 260 is serious weight


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good lifting Simon.Did ya self proud mate :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fckin awesome Simon 

I knew comp would bring out best in you 

well done on an impressive PB and nice one on raising money for charity

plenty more power to come from you


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Well done Simon, fantastic stuff even better for the charity.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys.



ostrain said:


> Good lifting.. You're natty as well aren't you.
> 
> I'm stuck on 220.


Cheers mate, yeah I'm natty.



Robbo90 said:


> Very nice mate. When the next comp penciled in?


Not sure as yet, I want to bring my squat up again. It's taken a backseat for a few months while I worked on the Deads. I'll also have to add a bit to my bench.

Hopefully I'll aim for a 240kg+ Squat, 170kg+ Bench and 280kg+ Deadlift sometime in 2011.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Well done!! good lifting and good luck for future comps.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> Ok, so not a full meet, but it was the GBPF South East Deadlift Event.
> 
> Well, I weighed in at 132.5kg/292lbs (oops, better cut out the pies :lol: )
> 
> ...


hey mate congrats on your lifts and comp  well done mate.

what age are you btw ? also what height ? 292lbs FFS loooooooool , thats crazy amount of weight. i expected you to be a big blob fat ass mother trucker in the video but you didnt appear very fat.

......you do look chubby wubby though :tongue: :tongue: flabby dabby :laugh:

just messin lol :thumbup1:

best of luck in future comps

deadlifts rock 

ps - my deadlift PB is 200kg at 190lbs bodyweight :tongue:


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice lifting! Very impressive.


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

well done simon...awesome lift and all for a good cause


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> hey mate congrats on your lifts and comp  well done mate.
> 
> what age are you btw ? also what height ? 292lbs FFS loooooooool , thats crazy amount of weight. i expected you to be a big blob fat ass mother trucker in the video but you didnt appear very fat.
> 
> ...


 :lol:

Cheers mate, those singlets really aren't very flattering if you have a spare tyre!

I'm 31, 6'3".


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well done Simon, nice pulling:thumb:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well done bro. Hopefully will meet you at a meet one day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> :lol:
> 
> Cheers mate, *those singlets really aren't very flattering if you have a spare tyre!*
> 
> I'm 31, 6'3".


x2! and wait untill youve got a belt wrapped around there too! lol

31?? Christ, thought you were a young-un! lol :rockon:

Recon me you and Yeti might end up competing against each other if you stay RAW.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

nice mate, and good job raising the money. You got another one lined up for future?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> x2! and wait untill youve got a belt wrapped around there too! lol
> 
> 31?? Christ, thought you were a young-un! lol :rockon:
> 
> Recon me you and Yeti might end up competing against each other if you stay RAW.


I'll definatly stay raw mate! Maybe that would change if I joined a Powerlifting Club, but at the moment I pretty much train on my own at a commercial gym.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> nice mate, and good job raising the money. You got another one lined up for future?


Cheers mate,

I'm going to work on my squat a bit and bring my bench up, then I'll look at competing in a full meet late 2011.


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Well done mate, top effort.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Good work Simon! Solid stuff


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

congrats! very impressive :beer:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice one on both counts chap.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

nice lifting buddy


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Well done. Very strong deadlift.


----------

